# RS Giro D Italia Edition



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Finally got her built up and ready to go. Just got the wheels yesterday and will be doing about 200 miles over the weekend. I'll be using Shamal wheels most of the time since I'm tired of bringing an extra tire every time I ride.  

<a href="https://s470.photobucket.com/albums/rr62/ALFREDO_X5/Cycling/?action=view&current=DSCN0453.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i470.photobucket.com/albums/rr62/ALFREDO_X5/Cycling/DSCN0453.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*Wow!*

Beautiful bike you have! Everything looks its place. :thumbsup: 

BTW, what computer do you have mounted, how is it?


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks! I'm just using a Cateye Strada for speed, mileage, etc. and a Polar CS200 for my heart rate and cadence.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Very nice bike! If I were man enough to ride pink, that would be a sweet frame. I like the build, but that's a bummer of a placement for the cadence sensor (I think that's what I see under the DT bottle cage).


----------

